# When did you know and how did your gsd show bonding?



## harleyboysmom (Apr 22, 2012)

Today was a major milestone for me and my Sammy. I was beginning to think that I was just Sammy's personal toy, but I believe that this morning was the changing point. While on my pc, Sam came over, jumped up into my lap, and pressed his big head against my head and held it there for a few second, all the while taking in big breaths. OK, I thought this was cute, but several moments later he did it again. 
I think that was the big moment, he has been a perfect little boy since.:wub:
Would like to know others moments of sheer love from your gsd's.
I do not post often, but this made me so happy and loved by my baby boy.
Carol:blush:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

When I sat down on the lawn with my Wolfy Dog after the first week of having him. He sat next to me as an 12 week old pup, I put my arm round him and he looked at me. I told him that I was so happy that he was my long awaited German Shepherd. He air licked my face. Then I knew we would be good forever and we are.
I never felt this with any of the many dogs I have had. German Shepherds are magical.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I saw the litter several times before taking Delgado home. At seven weeks the breeder and I were playing outside with the puppies and Delgado spent a lot of time around me, running around my feet and pleading for hugs and pets

At 9 weeks when I went to pick him up we took him outside with his mom to let him go to the bathroom before the long journey home. He was running around chasing the breeders daughter and playing with his mom and I went to my car to get a blanket out to rub on his mother and when I opened the door I heard this high pitched squealing and turned to see him bolting towards me at top speed. The breeder started laughing, "he doesn't want you to leave without him."

My heart melted and he and Jazzy are my constant shadows :wub:


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Day one, when she'd throw a hissy fit if I left her  I don't know if there's abeen any one particular moment, but maybe she's too young and I haven't seen it yet.

I don't know, she's just kind of always been glued to me. If I try to hand her off to anyone she gets upset and when I pick her up from daycare she whines and squeals and jumps all around me. 

I don't know if that means she's bonded to me, but I know she loves me more than anyone else. 

She also does this cute thing every morning after I feed her and she runs back to me and puts her little ears down and puts her head in my lap for a pat and licks my arms. Surely the person who would bring her her most favourite thing in the world - breakfast - must be THE BEST PERSON EVER.  I love my little monkey <3


----------



## NatBat (Aug 12, 2012)

Chase is not normally big into snuggling or getting on the bed but the night before my husband and I were going away on holiday ( without Chase ) Chase got on the bed, snuggled up between us and fell asleep with his paw over me. I like to think that he knew we were going away.Lying there with my dog while he "cuddled" me was one of the most perfect moments of my life  GSD really are the best.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Shade said:


> At 9 weeks when I went to pick him up we took him outside with his mom to let him go to the bathroom before the long journey home. He was running around chasing the breeders daughter and playing with his mom and I went to my car to get a blanket out to rub on his mother and when I opened the door I heard this high pitched squealing and turned to see him bolting towards me at top speed. The breeder started laughing, "he doesn't want you to leave without him."


I had a similar experience, it was then I knew I had made the right decision to bring her home. 

I knew we bonded when my boyfriend had started to complain that when he gets off work instead of getting excited to see him, she beelines for the picture window and sits and watches for my car. She's now my shadow, my sounding board and provider of snuggles at all the right times..all in just 4 short months..I cannot imagine what she has in store for me in the future nor could I imagine life without her.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

this just makes me want to go home right now and hug my big boy. 

cant think of the exact moment we bonded, maybe it was his first puppy kiss when i met him at the breeder....or the long car ride home i held him... but i knew..and i think he knew right away i was his momma..and would love him with all my heart.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Ugh, I was just talking to my sister and now I know one more thing that I love about my puppy.

She never tells me "I don't want to get involved" and walks away when I unload on her. 

Seriously, who says that?! Just listen, darn it.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My dog is independent so I don't have stories about dog being my shadow or super excited to see me, etc. She will sleep by my feet but also in a different room. She will let me pet a little then go away. She will make sure to know where I am but doesn't want to be where I am often. Currently in her heat, she is affectionate and follows me around more. But I know she sees me as her boss. When I discipline her, she becomes submissive / lowers her head. But when others try to do the same.... she barks or ignores! Hahah... she only lets me tell her what to do. That was my sign that she has bonded to me. I don't feel immensely bonded yet to her (compared to the bond I had with my first dog) but we just started the journey.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

That he always wants to be near me! Outside - will always follow me where I go, will always return to check in if he wanders, and will come when called, when we're inside will come to my room to check up, cry when I shower, follow me to the kitchen, living room, backyard, his room, and will cry when I crate him or leave him to go out... then LOSE IT when I return. And is equally excited every time that he does everything listed. Without treats!

Velcro what? This boy is a companion.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

R.D. and I bonded from the moment we laid eyes on eachother. I was to choose between him and his brother when they were 8 weeks old. R.D. would not leave my side. The breeder had to pick him up so I could spend some time with his brother. He whined and wiggled the whole time. The minute the breeder put him down, he ran to me and sat on my foot looking up at me with those big brown eyes. I was a goner and he has been my love every since. He is 25 mos now and huge, but still thinks he is my lap dog, doesn't do it to my husband. I believe he thinks I'm his and he's mine.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I started visiting Milla's litter from the time they were 3 weeks old. I had my heart set on a male since enough time had passed since my TJ had been gone. From that first visit Miss Milla made sure that she had my full attention almost the entire time. I visited every week and this little snot would make sure she was the first on my lap, laying next to me or touching me most of the visit. By week 6 I was told I didn't have a choice, that she had made the choice for me. I think fondly of this every morning when she invades my shower, I am not allowed to use the bathroom alone, I'm absentmindedly throwing the ball yet again, and when 65lbs of puppy MUST be in my lap at night when we wind down. Oh and when that same 65lbs of puppy kisses me awake every morning after she pulls all the blankets off of me.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I knew when I went to get her from a rescue and after spending a couple of hours together and we went out to my suv and I opened it so they could put a crate that they lent me in and she jumped right in without being asked to, I was planning on putting her in the back seat. I knew she wanted to come with me at that moment. Some really great dogs end up in rescues.


----------



## Radio (Aug 28, 2012)

We've only had Radio for a few days so maybe it's too soon to tell... But when we're trying to run the last bits of energy out of the girls before bed, she'll curl up between my feet and only my feet. 



TimberGSD2 said:


> I think fondly of this every morning when she invades my shower, I am not allowed to use the bathroom alone


I love this! Our border collie mutt follows me into the bathroom EVERY time. He'll come running from across the house if he hears me headed that way.


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

This week was the first time our 16 week old GSD sat down and leaned into my leg. Then, miracle of miracles, he rolled onto his back and let me rub his belly. He must have liked it because he has done this each day for a few days in a row. I felt loved for once! Lol


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I realized it a few weeks ago when I came home from work and he was so excited to see me, even though my daughter had been home and playing with him all day. He wasn't happy because he'd been alone all day and someone was home, he was truly happy to see me.

I also feel very bonded with him when he gets in the bed in the morning to cuddle, or he just comes up to me when I'm sitting and looks likes he's grinning at me.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i never give much thought to bonding, when is it
going to happen or what's a sign of bonding. i think
bonding starts immediately. you pick out a pup, bring
it home, the bonding started.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

One of the first times I took Jerry out for a walk at the beach he got startled by a noise and he came to me for reassurance and went to investigate the noise only when I went with him, like he felt safe that I was there with him and he knew I wouldn't let any harm come to him.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't have a single moment of bonding; I have many. 

Smokey is very independent. He likes to chill by himself in his kennel downstairs in the basement even though my room is open to him at night for bed time (sometimes). He is beginning to see me as boss (I think? er I hope). Our bonding mostly comes from his obedience. If come when called, my heart melts a little knowing that I've put enough energy into him for him to listen to me. If asked to stop horse playing, and he sits/lies down politely same thing. This is pretty basic, I know, but my two have been spoiled to the point of danger and so now we are working with a different mindset 

Zeeva is a bit more affectionate than Smokey. She will lie in my bed and wriggle her nose into my rib cage and just sleep. She wants to be by my side. But again, I feel like our bonding comes from her knowing that I am boss. If asked for a sit, stay and she does it for a good amount of time, I know she respects me and loves me enough to listen. If asked to stop barking without a treat and she obliges I feel emotional again 

These are small things but to us they are milestones right now and I look forward to our training sessions because of them. I continue to pray that my dogs strengthen ME; the one thing that WILL go right in my life right now is their training and their improvement  

Inshallah


----------

